# ".PLF"-Dateiformat? Kenne ich nicht!



## daDom (20. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute!

Habe eine Datei(Sound) die die Endeung ".PLF" hat...
Der Flashplayer kann diese abspielen, jedoch möchte ich diese in ein anderes
Audioformat umwandeln...

Mit wlehcem programm kann ich dieses Format lesen?
Bin unter Google   nicht fündig geworden....

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2006)

1 - Ist diese plf Datei recht klein ? Kann es ein PlayListFile sein ? Also keine AudioDatei
an sich, sondern ein Verweis ? Ergo --> Nicht umwandelbar, da nur Instanz.

2 - Playereigenes Video-Format des Maxfield-Max-Diablo Players

3 - siehe HIER

mfg chmee


----------



## franz007 (21. Januar 2006)

Versuche mal die Datei im editor oder einem hexEditor zu öffnen

bei vielen steht am anfang das Dateiformat.


----------



## daDom (23. Januar 2006)

Scheint ein WinDVD-Audio File zu sein... hm....

So sieht der Anfang aus:


```
FWSµ p ¸  »€H&·CÿÿÿCÂrfx„ *@ÿ¡   @@ÿóbÄ   H@  LAME3.91UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU@ ÿ   @@ÿó`Ä ¼uä	‚h ø°ž!<¢ÿ4@Óòû¡þdJKŸù(ÇÇ ðÿýÉ€Hãÿÿ?ãÌO ¾´?ÿÿÿ²eÂ@”B‚dcä¡¨—ÿÿÿÿŒ±‡7?x%Q Pò\9††ŸÿÿÿÿøŸ‚Ö2Ç¹N=7ƒ75ñ–^B€á{)ÿÿæ†d¸ô?àLAME3.91ªªªªªªªª@ ÿ¡   @@ÿóbÄ  CÞ(?|Ý‘òÿS#ó©iß?2ÚäÇgø1B §Lb£¨ÄÄ,\]]%J}\‹3g\Ì)†ŽDuôXêˆÞŠ½œ@JËŠÔ€è@8`ó<+“‘¢ÁŠÇC(†HœEf:!}V7ÜŠ„%QÛ‘? r<ùê[¼2pE-ÝõþC²?øÂ¯þÄ¨LAME3.91ªªªªªªª@ ÿ¡   @@ÿóbÄ j®?¿Œ AšŸ?C¢õz|TÒ|CX?÷?û?‚çæ=TÁ‚9e‚Œ§§B¾Nhº3j´Ð?Ê7«õÊß®h×_qÏ3'^?sOß?#STs*zƒ1éÿDÜÿ.šŸƒ–PN‡^Nó;‘Y®‹¡¨(3i à°•?!)Â¿ô4?LAME3.91UUUU
```
Weiss jemand wie ich die zu einer MP3 konvertieren kann?
hab bis dato noch keinen Converter gefunden...


Danke euch!


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2006)

Endung umbennen hilft nichts ? mpa , mp2 oder mp3 ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Carndret (15. Februar 2006)

Generell kann man sehr viele/fast alle Formate hier nachschauen: http://filext.com/
Und das kommt dann bei PLS raus: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=plf


----------



## schrepfer (30. März 2008)

Obwohl die Frage schon vor längerem gestellt wurde, möchte ich noch die Antwort hinzufügen: Ein Programm, welche Audiodateien mit dieser Dateiendung konvertieren kann (beispielsweise in mp3) ist "SUPER" google

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
schrepfer


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

schrepfer hat gesagt.:


> Obwohl die Frage schon vor längerem gestellt wurde, möchte ich noch die Antwort hinzufügen: Ein Programm, welche Audiodateien mit dieser Dateiendung konvertieren kann (beispielsweise in mp3) ist "SUPER" google
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> schrepfer



Der Fragesteller hat Google benutzt. Da der Thread aber so alt ist, kann es sein, dass erst jetzt eine Antwort auf seine Frage in Google auffindbar ist.


----------



## schrepfer (31. März 2008)

Mit Google meinte ich eher, dass dieses Programm via Google gefunden werden kann, es steht nämlich nirgends, dass es diesen Filetype unterstützt.


----------



## PLF-File (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß das dieser Thread schon über ein Jahr alt ist.
Jedoch stellte mir sich vor kurzem das selbe Problem. 

Die Lösung ist ziemlich einfach. Mittels VLC das File Konvertieren/Speichern und das gewünschte Outputformat ausählen. z.b. MP3 Fertig!

Fröhliche Weihnachtsn ... ;-)


----------

